# Very disappointing



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

There are some improvements on the Mk3 - better chassis, lower bonnet line, better SatNav, better economy - but IMO it looks worse than the Mk2. The body kit on the new S-line, in particular, is a disaster and the general squaring off of the lines doesn't suit the basic TT design. The DRLs are nasty too.

But the biggest joke is the price. I bought a 2012 Mk2 TT TDi quattro S-Tronic with various options for £31.5k but the nearest equivalent in the Mk3 (the TFSi) is now over £40k. Considering that in 2012 the euro was worth 87p and it's now worth 78p I reckon someone is having a laugh.

Slightly more money gets you a Cayman.


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

Pale Rider said:


> There are some improvements on the Mk3 - better chassis, lower bonnet line, better SatNav, better economy - but IMO it looks worse than the Mk2. The body kit on the new S-line, in particular, is a disaster and the general squaring off of the lines doesn't suit the basic TT design. The DRLs are nasty too.
> 
> But the biggest joke is the price. I bought a 2012 Mk2 TT TDi quattro S-Tronic with various options for £31.5k but the nearest equivalent in the Mk3 (the TFSi) is now over £40k. Considering that in 2012 the euro was worth 87p and it's now worth 78p I reckon someone is having a laugh.
> 
> Slightly more money gets you a Cayman.


I totally agree.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with your opinion of the looks of the S-Line/TTS front faces. In my mind, the TT is not supposed to be an aggressive looking car, but rather curvaceously and elegantly simple. That's why if I do choose to move to the MK3 some day it will be a base body.

If you ignore horsepower, a fully spec'd base is approx 8,000 EUR less than the same-spec'd TTS. But even then the price of a nicely equipped base TT seems a bit of a stretch. Perhaps the price will remain relatively flat over time, thus making it less painful to buy once inflation has a chance to catch up with Audi's aspirations. Early adopters always pay for the engineering, production line tooling and initial parts stock, so there's hope that the price will indeed remain somewhat flat.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The Cayman is in a different league to the new TT with it's compromised multi platform chassis. While not a brilliant chassis at least the mk2 did have a bespoke chassis. . If anything the mk3 should be cheaper to produce based on this new MQB Skoda - Audi modular system. 
I believe Audi want to maximise their profits with the TT icon.


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

The basic s model looks better than the sline


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I think the Mk3 looks soooo much better than the Mk 2


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jamman said:


> I think the Mk3 looks soooo much better than the Mk 2


The reason I stuck with the mk1 was because style wise the mk2 was fuggly. The mk3 styling could only be, and definitely is, a massive improvement.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Mk3 looks soooo much better than the Mk 2
> ...


Yep


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

jamman said:


> I think the Mk3 looks soooo much better than the Mk 2


Although coming from you doesn't mean an awful lot. I suspect you would also say that the Fiat Qubo looks soooo much better than the Mk2


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Templar said:


> The Cayman is in a different league to the new TT with it's compromised multi platform chassis. While not a brilliant chassis at least the mk2 did have a bespoke chassis. . If anything the mk3 should be cheaper to produce based on this new MQB Skoda - Audi modular system.
> I believe Audi want to maximise their profits with the TT icon.


Very good point re the shared across the VAG MQB platform... There is so much economy of scale that it always Audi to spend more money in other areas like the interior quality and equipment. The TFT screen will be whored for all it's worth across various brands bring down unit costs but customer will still pay the premium price. I think they'll be a few disappointed MK3 owners when their wonderful hi tech dash also appears in the next PASSAT. 
MQB, eye catching interior and all the bells and whistles maybe without better handling and involvement... It's all lost me. For the money I want it all. Audi made no secret of the fact they were pushing the TT slightly up market.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

RockKramer said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > The Cayman is in a different league to the new TT with it's compromised multi platform chassis. While not a brilliant chassis at least the mk2 did have a bespoke chassis. . If anything the mk3 should be cheaper to produce based on this new MQB Skoda - Audi modular system.
> ...


Yep, upmarket pricing plus ultimately lower production costs.. TFT screens will be cheaper to make than an existing set up but if it starts to play up I.e mk1 dashpod issues then who knows the cost.


----------



## m-a (Nov 28, 2014)

douglake said:


> The basic s model looks better than the sline


.... why?


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

I changed my mind about the mk3 when I sat into it the other day. Very impressed. The interior ergonomics and design are first rate with a capital F. The exterior is lovely but its colour sensitive. White isn't good on it. I'd say a silver one lowered with the right wheels would be gorgeous. It doesn't have the mk1s lines but its better than the mk2 which failed on the interior and exterior.
It is shockingly expensive for what is a 'toy' car though. When my 02 roadster a 225 was sold new in 2002 22 grand would have bought it as rhd euro new import.
I was more impressed by the Passat cc at the vw dealer next door with the spec level every option as standard except 4 motion for very little more and the amount of car you got for much less money than the toy Tt next door with poverty spec. Lovely lovely car is the CC. Amazing seats, upholstery, dash, wheels, styling , spec. If I was in the market Id keep my Mk 1 as a weekend car and get a cc.


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

Ive sat in a few diff mk3s now and I find the inside very very boring. The new steering wheel looks ok tho.

I find the exterier looks clumsy on the eye, its mish mash of lines which lacks continuity from different angles.

For me the mk2 ttrs looks the best, it just looks so balanced and subtley menecing. Esp in Daytona but I'm biased...!

The mk1 looks plain ugly to me! Sorry!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I think a careful colour choice will be the deciding factor.... but then again colour is a personal thing. After all the TT is starting to look more corporate than special as it's evolving.


----------



## m-a (Nov 28, 2014)

Templar said:


> I think a careful colour choice will be the deciding factor.... but then again colour is a personal thing. After all the TT is starting to look more corporate than special as it's evolving.


.... which colors do you find best for the Mk3?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

m-a said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > I think a careful colour choice will be the deciding factor.... but then again colour is a personal thing. After all the TT is starting to look more corporate than special as it's evolving.
> ...


I have only seen the new TT in 3 colours in the flesh so far.. red, silver and black. My choice out of the3 so far would be the black. As a package though the sport in silver with the palomino beige leather looks very nice indeed.


----------

